# Borders of Yore; Page Border Stock Art: Derivative and From the Public Domain



## J.L. Duncan (Mar 14, 2017)

Borders of Yore: _Publisher’s Resource (The image is hyperlinked to the drivethrurpg.com sales page)
_ 
Borders of Yore is a publisher’s resource, which utilizes the wonderful designs of public domain and page/border art. This collection is perfect for OSR products/e-zines and the like! Collection #1 consists of 8 pieces, which have been cleaned up, vectored and formatted. In addition, derivative pieces and arrangements have been made from the originals. 



Borders are 300 dpi with black lines
Borders are clean and can be modified with software effects and image filters
Borders are can be resized with software such as Adobe, Inkscape, Gimp.
Each Border comes in Tif and PNG format
Borders are best suited for page, booklet size, or smaller.

 A fair use license is included with the PDF. This work includes both public domain and derivate work. Borders of Yore is formatted and intended for use in publishing.


----------

